# Chicago Haul 8.31.08



## MUALindsay (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry this took so long to post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_Images are clickable._

YouTube - Chicago Haul 8.31.08

*New Vanity/Dressing Table & Mirror*



Table, Mirror and Square Lamps from IKEA. Table & Mirror are MALM.

*Urban Decay*







Ammo Shadow Box
24/7 Glide On Eyeliner "Zero"
Primer Potion

*ULTA*







Bare Escentuals Diamond Buxom Babes
Too Faced Shadow Insurance
NYX Jumbo Eye Crayon "Black Bean"

*CCO*







3 Holiday Brush Sets




Novel Twist Cool Eyes Palette
Eyeshadows "Shore Leave", "Meet the Fleet" & "Poison Pen"




Fix+
Small Pencil Sharpener
Strobe Cream

*Sephora*



Ojon Dry Rub-Out Cleanser




Sephora Flashy Waterproof Liner "Deep Black" & "Flashy Silver"
Make Up Forever Aqua Eyes Pencil "0L" & Cream "1"

*Bare Escentuals*







Full Color Buxom "Roxanne"
100% Natural Lipstick "Bavarian Creme"

*MAC*











Mineralized Blush "Pleasantry"
Lipstick "So Scarlet"
Lipglass "Cult of Cherry"
Kohl Liner "Fascinating"
Kohl Power Liner "Feline"
Shadestick "Penny"
Fluidline "Blacktrack"
Eyeshadow Quad "Shadowy Lady"
Eyeshadow "Top Hat"
Mineralized Shadow Duo "Polar Opposite"

*Smashbox* (_QVC Order_)



Eyelight "Pearl"
Brush "#34"
Jet Set "Midnight Black"

*Shadestick Collection*



20 of them... I think that's all they have made... right?!



I hope I listed everything from the weekend!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 8, 2008)

OMG I love that Vanity Table & Mirror...

_*Running down the stairs to find my hubby...He Has to go to IKEA and buy me this right away* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

Love all the other great stuff too I love Smashbox Jet Set! Keep the top tight it fries out very quickly!! 

Great Stuff! I am so jealous of the Vanity! Ugghhhhh


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 8, 2008)

*OMG OMG!* This is seriously one of the *BEST* hauls ever!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so jealous and seriously about to drool all over the keyboard! I'm really loving your vanity too, it's gorgeous!
BTW, the Novel Twist Cool Eyes palette is awesome. I have the Warm Eyes palette and am sad since I missed out on the Cool Eyes. I hope you enjoy all of your great goodies!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 8, 2008)

wow amazing haul


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 8, 2008)

Update!! My hubby is gonna get me the Vanity He loves it TOO!!! And it's such a great price!!! Just gotta decide on the color....I think he is tired of my makeup everywhere!! Thanx SLVRGRNDM99 This is what I have been looking for!!!


----------



## MUALindsay (Sep 9, 2008)

Glad everyone likes! I don't have huge hauls this often, so it was nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Update!! My hubby is gonna get me the Vanity He loves it TOO!!! And it's such a great price!!! Just gotta decide on the color....I think he is tired of my makeup everywhere!! Thanx SLVRGRNDM99 This is what I have been looking for!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 
Don't thank me, 100%! Thank MissChevious! It's the same one (and mirror) she has! She has the light birch! I have the Black table and Brown Mirror. (I don't think they make the mirror in Black, or at least the 2 Chicago stores didn't have it.) It's okay to match woods, and (as you can see) my bookshelf is brown, so ya. I love it! I got a plastic drawer thingee to sit under the left side, instead of using my tackle box. It works great! You are right, the price is AWESOME and it's really well made. (Make sure you screw it to the wall, like the directions say, so it won't tip over when you fill up the drawer and pull it out!) I had to go 4 hours to get mine, but it's so worth it. Warning, it is a tad tall, so you might want a ~22" stool to sit on. My pc chair goes to ~20" but it's air lift, so when you sit on it, it lowers about 2". It works, but the stool is much better! I think it's more meant to stand up to, which would work, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats!!!


----------



## Nanomi (Sep 9, 2008)

Great haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have a question, what is the website you mentioned at about 6:55 in your video?


----------



## MUALindsay (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nanomi* 

 
_Great haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have a question, what is the website you mentioned at about 6:55 in your video?_

 
I tend to talk fast and I wanted to not have to edit it, too much!

mineralmadness.com
Welcome to Mineral Madness!

Here's a post with the jars of color in it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mineral Madness - View Single Post - Photos: BarePlatinum pictures
_(Two are not from the kit, but the post states which ones.)_


----------



## kariii (Sep 10, 2008)

-drools- that is a nice haul!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 10, 2008)

:d  rools:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







That is one mighty haul!


----------



## yodagirl (Sep 10, 2008)

Woo hoo for a mega haul! Looove all the stuff and LOVE the vanity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I keep the little plastic thingys on my MES too...but I'm just a dork like that lol


----------



## Susanne (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## MUALindsay (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yodagirl* 

 
_Woo hoo for a mega haul! Looove all the stuff and LOVE the vanity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I keep the little plastic thingys on my MES too...but I'm just a dork like that lol_

 
Thanks!

Glad to know! You're the first one that's answered. Right now they are off, but I dunno... still debating... *Hint*Hint* Should have another Haul Post & Video today... I have Odd Couple & Hot Contrast on the way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm horrible!


----------



## Nanomi (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SlvrGrndM99* 

 
_I tend to talk fast and I wanted to not have to edit it, too much!

mineralmadness.com
Welcome to Mineral Madness!

Here's a post with the jars of color in it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mineral Madness - View Single Post - Photos: BarePlatinum pictures
(Two are not from the kit, but the post states which ones.)_

 
Thank you!


----------



## nunu (Sep 10, 2008)

amazing haul! enjoy


----------



## kimberly (Sep 10, 2008)

I LOVE the vanity area. Is the vanity from Ikea?


----------



## yodagirl (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SlvrGrndM99* 

 
_Thanks!

Glad to know! You're the first one that's answered. Right now they are off, but I dunno... still debating... *Hint*Hint* Should have another Haul Post & Video today... I have Odd Couple & Hot Contrast on the way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm horrible!_

 
Hot Contrast and Odd Couple are awesome! Your gonna LOVE them


----------



## MUALindsay (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimberly* 

 
_I LOVE the vanity area. Is the vanity from Ikea? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes it is! The mirror, too!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 10, 2008)

Whoa, that's an awesome haul! The whole vanity setup looks fab!


----------



## Carlyx (Sep 10, 2008)

Fab haul, I love the new vanity.


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 10, 2008)

I need to take a trip up to the CCO before all you scalliwags start buying all the good stuff!


----------



## neonbright (Sep 10, 2008)

Girl mad haul... Love the vanity.


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Sep 13, 2008)

OMG
in love with ur goodies

enjoy


----------



## kittykit (Sep 19, 2008)

Great haul and I LOVE your dressing table!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 21, 2008)

Great haul.


----------



## BingTheCherry (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice Haul!


----------

